# JewelCase - THE BEST iTunes Visualizer Ever



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Shows a spinning 3D CD case with the cover art from your iTunes. I can't say enough about it. Amazing.

<A HREF="http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/16699" Target="_blank">JewelCase</A>

<IMG SRC="http://www.macupdate.com/images/screens/uploaded/16699_scr.png">


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

There is only one word that describes this: Wow.

It's my new iTunes Visualizer, my only complaint about it is that it will turn on my computer's fan since it uses the GPU, but I don't run visualizers when I'm on battery, so for me it is fine. It's got my recommendation also. Thank you so much CarbonKen!


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

One Word: Amazing


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Very, very slick. I really didn't think it was going to be that big a deal but it is very nice!

This is a good one to download and it's free!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Yah, it spins by default, but if you click-drag on it you can position it stationary.

Also if you right-click when it's active there is a "preferences" option that allows stuff like random positioning.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

that is the coolest thing i've seen all day.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Good call Ken, I love it!! It even shows the song that is playing on the back of the album with a dot!!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

That is incredible!
Nice find CarbonKen
 :yikes:


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

Carbon Ken.... Oh My God... I'm so glad you posted this!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Heart said:


> That is incredible!
> Nice find CarbonKen
> :yikes:


Don't thank me, thank these guys! Send them an email!


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

Seconded. This is an incredible visualiser.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I like it - but I think it would be much better if it went to the net and found the artwork (like Clutter). I don't tag my music with artwork - so the benefits are minimal in my case.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

RobTheGob - Well since it's so cold, it's a convenient excuse to do it now  That is, if you can afford the extra few kilobytes per song file. (With a lot of songs that can add up to quite a bit)


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

When the iPod photo was announced I got off my butt (or on to my butt, as the case was) and imported album art for my 6000+ songs (though I'm not quite done yet).

I figured I'd want them for when I bought an iPod photo, but I still haven't shelled out the money. I'm glad it wasn't a total waste of time.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

My wife doesn't understand my obsession with adding artwork to all the songs on our computer. When importing CD's it's very easy to do a block copy of all the songs once they are in. It does burn some HD space but very little and if you run out of room, you can get a bigger harddrive.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes, it *is* cold! Tonight's supposed to be even colder!

My issue is space on the iPod. I didn't want to consume space for something that Clutter gives me on the Mac...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

So I emailed these guy this morning to thank them and I asked "when you start the visualizer the CD is spinning, but if you click-drag on it you can postition it statically. How do you get it to re-spin?"

The answer is simple, you click-drag in a "throwing" motion the way you want it to spin. The harder you "throw" the faster it will spin. Genius.

He also gave me some tips for better performance on older machines:

<I>There are some tips for low end machines, to improve performance.
Preferences:
* * * *FullScreen: Best Performance
* * * *Advanced: *Black & White Text
* * * *Advanced: *Hardware Mipmap
This should help your performance.
</I>


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Im enjoying this thing so much, I just bought the full version of itunes catalog and am getting all my artwork..

although the catalog program doesnt do that great of a job...
:heybaby:


----------



## lunchbox (Aug 25, 2004)

That's pretty swell, I'm going to send them a thank you email.
Yet another incentive for me to reorganize my mp3s in iTunes, JOY!


And thank you for the find!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

This software ROCKS! 

I just spent the past week organizing my MP3s all 2300 of them...geez :yikes: 

Anyways, this visualizer is the cherry on top. It's by far the coolest software I've downloaded for free in a long time.

Now I have to go and download the artwork, oh well it's worth it


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I think it is cool, but it's not something I would really use...so I took it out of my system. I prefer the gorgeous colours and abstracts of the standard iTunes visualizer...a flipping CD box doesn't quite do it for me...particularly since I ditched CDs to have AAC files in the first place.  

I hope that doesn't sound bitchy...it ain't intended that way. 

Just LOVE the colours!


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

That looks super cool. My only prob is that I am a Jazz nut and finding the cd covers for some of the tunes I have (esp Japanese compilation releases) is next to impossible. Ah well that is my problem. Very Very cool idea!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

It looks cool, but I am more impressed with how well it runs on my iBook G3 600 with its lame 8MB Rage 128 video card.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

What a beautiful plugin 

Folks, if you want to get your artwork with as little hassle as possible, do this:

Use this iTunes script to create a playlist of MP3s not containing artwork. Select all the songs -- like your entire library -- first:

http://www.malcolmadams.com/itunes/scripts/scripts01.php?page=2#findsongswoartwork

This script will create a playlist of song without artwork.

Then, run open that playlist, select all the songs and the run Fetch Art from the Scripts menu!

Done -- if Fetch Art can find them all, of course. It's actually pretty good!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

CarbonKen said:


> <I>There are some tips for low end machines, to improve performance.
> Preferences:
> * * * *FullScreen: Best Performance
> * * * *Advanced: *Black & White Text
> ...


Ken, I cannot find these particular preferences within the visualizers prefs :/

Help.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> Ken, I cannot find these particular preferences within the visualizers prefs :/
> 
> Help.


No problem. Right-click (or control-click) the CD cover when the visualizer is working in windowed mode (not full-screen). A contextual menu appears with prefs near the bottom.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOW! What a deep plugin! (understandably quite the processor hog, however).

Nice find, Ken


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I have artwork for all of my albums, but some aren't showing up on the jewel case. Do they have to be a certain resolution or something?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ehMax said:


> I have artwork for all of my albums, but some aren't showing up on the jewel case. Do they have to be a certain resolution or something?


Until the author works out this bug, you'll have to reimport your albums. Apparently, any music you ripped in a version of iTunes 3 or less will not display artwork. Your music must be imported in version 4 or later.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

JewelCase has been updated to 1.6. It is resolving some problems, but not all. I've never had a problem with it though.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> I think it is cool, but it's not something I would really use...


I usually have my music running in the background so the visualizer is not on for those periods obviously. One of the best uses is during parties and when you have guests over. Just let it run and when they ask about the song/artist, it's right there, spinning in living colour.



> JewelCase has been updated to 1.6.


Does it mention what the improvements are?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Carex said:


> One of the best uses is during parties and when you have guests over. Just let it run and when they ask about the song/artist, it's right there, spinning in living colour.


Absolutely, I'm having a housewarming party soon (sorry, I can't invite all of ehMac  ) and I am making my party playlists and making sure all my album art is in splace. Then I will run it fullscreen and use the S-Video out on my PowerBook to go to my TV. Someone doesn't like the song? I have Romeo set up on my SE Z600 phone, so I can just click it over to the next one.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Carex said:


> Does it mention what the improvements are?


Version 1.6:

Bug fixes:
"Copying Tracks" bug fixed.
Third-party artwork bug fixed.
New features:
Option to remove JewelCase menu from menu bar.
New random layout mode.
Improved stability.
Faster transition times.
Source: MacUpdate


----------

